#  :   - " "?!

## AnnaVa

18,2 . 
     -     -: : "-  ". 
? -  ?
      " "?   ?
!

----------


## AZ 2

?

----------

?

----------


## AnnaVa

.
   : ,

----------


## AnnaVa

, !
-    "   "

----------

